# Which tyres - 235/35/19 or 245/30/19?



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Thinking of getting 245/30/19. Anyone have this set up?

Can everyone post pics of their cars with 19" wheels and tyre specs?

Heres a A4 with 245/30/19










Looks ok i think?

My wheels are OEM Lambo 19x8.5

Ideally i dont want to lower the R36 as the wife uses it for shopping etc


----------

